# Stages power meter with 2014 Trek Madone 5 series?



## nafrod

Hey there,

Does anyone actually _have_ the Stages power meter on their Madone 5 series or above? Stages' website says that the crank arm power meter will work as long as the rider does not use Shimano branded direct mount brakes. However, they state that there is very little clearance and if the brake comes out of alignment, it will damage the meter. 

I tried to find an independent experience from someone who actually owns the Madone and uses the Stages meter. For the record, the crank arm will be 170mm in length. 

Thank you very much,


----------



## spdntrxi

* it's a no-go on the 7 from what I hear.

* on a six the stock bontrager will work, but the clearance is very low. Some LBS add a 1mm spacer on the non drive side and that is ok. You are correct the Shimano direct mounts will NOT work. There is 2 options I know of :
1) Tektro T750R ($100)
2) EE direct mount ($600/pair)

I have a six series madone and just installed the T750R and there is plenty of clearance for the stages. It finished up pretty late today so no test rides.. besides the bike is my wife's anyways, so it does not fit me very well, but I will still ride it. Pull feels ok, but I'm sure it will not be as good as the Dura Ace, but if it's better then the stock bontrager I will call it done.

I have no experience with the 5 series.


----------



## Neb

nafrod said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Does anyone actually _have_ the Stages power meter on their Madone 5 series or above? Stages' website says that the crank arm power meter will work as long as the rider does not use Shimano branded direct mount brakes. However, they state that there is very little clearance and if the brake comes out of alignment, it will damage the meter.
> 
> I tried to find an independent experience from someone who actually owns the Madone and uses the Stages meter. For the record, the crank arm will be 170mm in length.
> 
> Thank you very much,


John Stone has a blog entry showing that it fit on his 2013 Trek Madone 5.9 with Bontrager brakes after some slight modding:

Stages power meter here; I now wear a M race-cut jersey (photo). | John Stone Fitness



> Thomas went to work, installing a small spacer, adjusting the rear brakes inboard and even filing off a small–almost imperceptible–bit of metal near the cable anchor bolt. After only a few minutes of tweaking, Thomas’ magic had the Stages clearing the rear brake! The clearance was so tight (less than 2 millimeters), that I was concerned about the possibility of the crank arm hitting the brake under heavy load. Of course the bottom bracket area is the stiffest part of frame, but I wanted to be sure before I left the shop…


----------



## nafrod

Thanks kind people for your replies. I can't say that the pictured solution gives me much piece of mind, considering how little clearance there is and that the mechanic had to file down the bolt anchor. 

Is there a convenient, affordable power meter solution that I'm not thinking of? It's for my wife's bike and she's running some carbon Bontrager Aeolus 5 wheels that she doesn't want to give up in lieu for a CycleOps wheelset. Thinking about making the plunge for an SRM but it's so expensive! 

What do you guys run/what is your ideal power solution?

Thanks again


----------



## spdntrxi

^ my the stages is on my wifes bike too and she runs Aeolus D3 3's.. you can always lace up a power tap to an aeolus if you had too. That picture shows enough clearance in my opinion and the LBS can add a 1mm spacer without issue. I'll try to take a picture on the tektro t750 setup later, but I have a busy weekend. I will tell you the initial pull of the lever on the tektro is a little stiffer then both the stock bontrager and the dura ace. The front is still dura-ace and it feels wonderful. Time will tell if she keeps the t750r, but we going to give it a try.

I run a power tap on my bike laced to Enve 3.4's. Really want to stick with stages on my wife's bike because she has 2 rear wheels.. D3 3 and 7


----------



## dew4rd

Hi, an interesting topic which I need some help on please!

I have a 2014 Trek Madone 5.9 with Di2 and a Stages PM. I am currently running an EE Cycleworks brake on the rear since I got the Stages as I was not happy with the stock Bontrager brake.

I have had continuing problems with the feel as the cable is badly resting against the Di2 battery causing cable alignment issues.

I am thinking about either going back to the stock Bontrager rear brake or trying the following two options:

1) TRP T750 or
2) Bontrager Emonda rear brake

spdntrxi: Can you please give us an update on how the T750 has performed and also attach some pics?

Cheers


----------



## luwabra

With 25mm HED stingers the clearance is pretty much non existant. I raced a crit last night w it and it never flexed although i put out a measily 1270w sprint nothing flexed enough to allow it to touch the brake. Im talking a piece of notebook paper would rip if it were in between the brake and the stages. If anyone has a great suggestion i would love to hear it.. just a little clearance would be wonderful as the bb90 is not moving im sure of it.. especially with what I can put out.


----------



## frisbie17

I am running the Madone 5 with Stages Power meter on it. I have ran both the Bontrager Madone brakes and now the Emonda brakes. Pics of the Emonda brakes on the Madone. Requires a half inch spacer.


----------



## luwabra

Frisbie17... this is what im talking about!!! thank you. I tried to PM you but it wont let me. Hows the braking comparted to the bontrager brakes that come stock on the madone? So you got the regular emonda rear brake to mount right up huh?? do you have a link or a part number so im sure to get the right ones? I really like the stages but was pondering getting a different power meter due to the lack of clearance and the pita to readjust everytime I swap a wheel. This is a saver! Im very interested and appreciative for any further info. THANKS.


----------



## frisbie17

I purchased it off Ebay. So not sure the model number. Breaking is great. Much better then the Madone Bontrager. Very close to the Dura Ace 9000 front I am running. Best decision ever to swap the brake. I just purchased some longer bolts and two 1/2 inch spacers. Bolts right up. Works awesome. No issues once so ever.


----------



## dew4rd

Thanks for the pics Frisbee


----------



## frisbie17

I purchased a new bike and am moving the stages to the new bike. Ordered Ultegra rear brake. Willing to let this one go. Let me know if anybody is interested. $100 with spacers.


----------



## Corey213

I have the same brake. I may have missed it but why were the spacers needed? Did it look to possibly fit on the front fork?


----------



## frisbie17

The spacers are needed in order to keep the brakes pads from hitting the frame. This brake is off the Emonda. It is not the brake that came on the Madone. Yes. It will fit on the front fine. The reason I was using it on the bottom was because the Ultegra or Dura Ace brakes both will hit the Stage crank arm power meter. It is a known issue with the Madone.


----------



## Corey213

Cool, that is what i was hoping to hear. I plan on putting those brakes on my frame...which is the same frame as yours


----------



## Davidyer

Thanks frisbie17 for your help . i had the same problem , after reading about your solution i went to my local trek shop and he installed the bontrager speed stop brake . witch solved the problem . cost around 200$ but was worth it


----------



## Corey213

David, can you take a picture on how they installed yours? Is it exactly the same as Frisbie's?


----------



## Davidyer

*Trek Madone 5.2 2014*

the wheel attached is my turbo trainer wheel


----------



## frisbie17

Davidyer said:


> the wheel attached is my turbo trainer wheel


Excellent. Looks good.


----------



## frisbie17

frisbie17 said:


> Excellent. Looks good.


I sold my Madone. Have my brakes for sale on Ebay. Bontrager Direct Mount Brake Caliper Emonda SLR, Madone Stages Power Meter Brake


----------



## nhluhr

FYI as of September, Stages Power Meters are much slimmer than they used to be. Same internal electronics but thinning package and stronger battery door. It should fit Madones with no issue now.


----------

